# stbxh calls me gullable



## bellringer (Aug 20, 2010)

Married 10 yrs this september have one child 6yrs old, stbx asked me for a d in jan didnt file for 2 months, hiding money. money ver powerful with his whole family, they would throw there own mother under a bus for it. pre nup but had some legal things against it so were contesting it. like i never wanted children he didnt at first then after married a few yrs he asked to have one, so that blew the no alimony in the pre nup cause i didnt work and am not working. of course there is a gf involved, denying of course, so we have our first chold support hearing tom, he is laid off and claims he cant pay cs. yet he sold his business 5 yrs ago well it was his his dads and brothers. there is alot of hidden cash, i know there will be nothing i can do about that. anyway, I am filing adultry charges and my attn asked for his cell records meaning texts and calls he gives her a bill, duh not what i need. so he calls yesterday, i tell him i hope he finally gave the paperwork in, he assures me he has, i ask about the cell phone records he says he wasnt asked for those. i tell him then my attn will petition the court for them, he says thats fine your not gonna find anything i dont have a gf. he already took her around my son a few times, so today he calls, I assume he spoke to his dad told him i was asking for texts and phone calls, I m sure daddy asked well is there a gf and stbx is very private, as his whole fam, but now hes panicing so has to come clean to dad, so dad prob said wth your screwed now, cause he cheated on his wife(stbx mother) and paid dearly, still paying her alimony, shes in her 60s they were divorced when she was in her 40s. so he calls and says i think we should settle this ourselves out of court just me and you. mind u when he first asked me for the d he said to me did you call steve his step moms brother is his lawyer, i said why he said hes gonna be our lawyer, hell no got my own, he was shocked. I was gullible through our whole marriage he said jump i said how high, so he did think i would fall to my knees and give him anything he asked for, so today i said no i am not setttling out of court, he says well ur attn is taking atvantage of you and your gullible she is gonna just take your money( his money hes paying) I said no my attn is working for me, he is trying so hard to keep this out of court so they dont petition the cell records, he says what do u get out of the cell records? i said 60% of everything. he laughed, and says i will give you 60% mabey i will get more thats why hes so nervous. I said nope I will see you in court tom. I guess I put him in shock by not going along with his decision, i hope this gf is worth it, hope hes planning on a longterm relationship. he got what he wanted now its my turn to get what i want, and i am getting him where it hurts, his pocket.


----------



## Wisp (Jul 17, 2010)

Stay on course; your lawyer will give advice that you can review and choose to take or not. As for your STBX the penny is dropping.

Hold your head high and look after yourself and child.

Best wishes


----------

